# Beacon not charging



## tomdkat (Feb 22, 2018)

All of the sudden my beacon only works when it’s plugged in to a charger. The battery shows zero percent. I have tried multiple wires and charging configurations but it still won’t hold a charge. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antique already. Sell it on eBay!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomdkat said:


> All of the sudden my beacon only works when it's plugged in to a charger. The battery shows zero percent. I have tried multiple wires and charging configurations but it still won't hold a charge. Anyone else have this issue?


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

Flying E Bikes!
( Hamacher Schlemmer Czech.)


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

There was an app update that made it only work while charging. Uber sent me an email about it a while back. You'll need the newer gen 2 beacon to get back to wireless use. My gen 1 beacon (works wired) is now for sale


----------



## tomdkat (Feb 22, 2018)

How do you know what gen you have?


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ah damn. I think I have the gen 1 beacon. I have the same problem that I have to stay on wired or else...it'll turn off. How do I know for sure what gen I have?


----------

